# Tiller Heron 16



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

After a much anticipated wait, my Heron 16 is almost ready for the mold. Going with a tiller and wide open cockpit—no console or grab bar. My old 15t was setup this way, and I loved it. Planning to drop a bean bag on the floor for when the wife wants to cruise. Should arrive just in time for the Fall redfish season! Will be a while, but will update this thread with pictures and eventually performance numbers.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

You’ll love it! Every time I’m out I’m amazed how well mine rides. Love running it. 

You going Lodge or Tournament?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ended up going with the tournament. I had every intention of sticking with the lodge and changed my mind at the last minute. I never did track down a lodge version near me to put eyes on it in person. In the end I wanted front and rear hatches, plus the live well. So the price difference between the two wasn’t quite as drastic. I also liked the slightly larger deck on the tournament. Your boat is what originally had me choosing lodge though!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

What motor are you going with? Totally agree on tiller and the open cockpit doing a bean bag as well for my wife to sit on in my spear. Can't wait to see some pics I almost built the same boat.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> What motor are you going with? Totally agree on tiller and the open cockpit doing a bean bag as well for my wife to sit on in my spear. Can't wait to see some pics I almost built the same boat.


Planning on a 40 Tohatsu.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> Planning on a 40 Tohatsu.


Nice


----------



## TSeck (Aug 14, 2018)

Leaning in the same direction only with an Evinrude e-tec 40. Love to see how this will turn out. What options are you considering?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tad Seckinger said:


> Leaning in the same direction only with an Evinrude e-tec 40. Love to see how this will turn out. What options are you considering?


I’ve heard good things out of the e-tec on the Heron. I don’t have any service near me for Evinrude, so never considered it. 

I went with poling platform, aluminum fuel tank, trolling motor pre-wire, trim tabs and electrical package.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I would recommend ordering you prop right away. The one that comes standard on the hatsu is useless better have it as a spare, unless you plan to stay in deep water or lakes.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tad Seckinger said:


> Leaning in the same direction only with an Evinrude e-tec 40. Love to see how this will turn out. What options are you considering?


I have the 60 ETEC on mine and couldn't be happier with it. If you take into consideration that the 40 and 60 are the same motor, It's nice having the extra horse power. It costs a little bit more, but totally worth it to me. I was able to outrun a storm yesterday in the keys where I likely wouldn't have if I had a 40hp.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

paint it black said:


> I have the 60 ETEC on mine and couldn't be happier with it. If you take into consideration that the 40 and 60 are the same motor, It's nice having the extra horse power. It costs a little bit more, but totally worth it to me. I was able to outrun a storm yesterday in the keys where I likely wouldn't have if I had a 40hp.


I agree completely, especially like you said when the 40-50-60 are the same weight. Unfortunately for me, the max hp is capped at 40 for a tiller. I could still hang a 50 (went Tohatsu) but I didn’t want to worry about insurance and regulation crap. Which is why I chose 40 Tohatsu. However, if going remote—I would certainly max out horsepower. 

I actually demo’d your boat at the Ankona demo day—it was a blast to ride on.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

redfish5 said:


> I agree completely, especially like you said when the 40-50-60 are the same weight. Unfortunately for me, the max hp is capped at 40 for a tiller. I could still hang a 50 (went Tohatsu) but I didn’t want to worry about insurance and regulation crap. Which is why I chose 40 Tohatsu. However, if going remote—I would certainly max out horsepower.
> 
> I actually demo’d your boat at the Ankona demo day—it was a blast to ride on.


Oh sweet man, I like the new Tohatsu motor's too, I'm just in an opposite situation as you, great ETEC service center in town, but no Tohatsu spots.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Good luck with it. I’m planning on taking my console out here soon. Just clutters up the interior a little to much for my liking.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got the call that it is ready for pick-up later this week. I’ll be sure to post some pictures this weekend!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

redfish5 said:


> I could still hang a 50 (went Tohatsu) but I didn’t want to worry about insurance and regulation crap. Which is why I chose 40 Tohatsu. However, if going remote—I would certainly max out horsepower.


Not sure where you live, but this is not a concern in most states or with most insurers. I am in FL and my last skiff was rated for max 40 but I put a tiller 50 Tohatsu on it since it was the same block/weight. I use Progressive for insurance and the max or rated HP is not even a factor. The only asked the max speed of the boat and from what I understand as long as it is under 40 mph there is really nothing more they care about. I was also able to successfully get a safety inspection sticker from the USCG Auxiliary and was stopped once for a on the water check by FWC. No one cares, it isn't illegal and certainly 10hp difference on a motor that weighs the same isn't going to be a safety concern. Just food for thought...


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Got her home safe and sound. Will update more pics as I run it this weekend.


----------



## ChumChugger (Oct 11, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet! What was the total wait time?? From the time you placed your deposit till you picked her up? Thx


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Sweet skiff, what is the hull & deck color?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

tcov said:


> Sweet skiff, what is the hull & deck color?


Matterhorn white deck, aqua mist hull


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

georgiadrifter said:


> Sweet! What was the total wait time?? From the time you placed your deposit till you picked her up? Thx


I put my deposit down sometime in late March, and picked her up today.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dude that skiff looks sweet! Love the simplicity with the tiller


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

redfish5 said:


> Matterhorn white deck, aqua mist hull


Looks great!! I was between Ice Blue and Aquamist for my 1656. Ended up going Ice Blue.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

tcov said:


> Looks great!! I was between Ice Blue and Aquamist for my 1656. Ended up going Ice Blue.


Nice! The ice blue looks sharp. They are very similar in color. Tough to tell apart unless they are side by side.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Dude that skiff looks sweet! Love the simplicity with the tiller


Thanks! I would say your skiff looks great too, but as a UGA grad—I’m having a tough time


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

And I think it goes without saying—the Ankona/SaltMarsh crew are amazing to work with. Really made the build enjoyable and they know what they are doing!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice color combo I almost built the same boat before I got my Spear it looks great bet you're excited and congrats.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Sharp. Have fun.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Shrugs, we all love our team and school can’t hate you there


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Very nice, I'm sure you are happy have it after the wait. I waited a year for a custom smoker and I can tell you "good things do come to those who wait"............


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

I think it’s a 6hp Yamaha from the pics anyway


----------



## Captclif (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks great. Picked up ours today !!!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Opps I posted that on the wrong forum, sheugs


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Congrats!! Great looking skiff!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Sexy, welcome to the Tiller Gang.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------

